
Make your Mac chime again - rock_artist
https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/bring-back-mac-os-startup-sound-2016-macs.2224371/
======
crmrc114
Wait, apple dumped the power on chime? Okay so this brings to mind
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CH9saUP2460](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CH9saUP2460)

I miss unique per model startup tones. There are archives of all the Apple
startup and crash tones out there- really fun to click through them.

